# TT



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

They had do to a lot of manipulation on my vocal cords/nerves during surgery. Now still three weeks after surgery my voice starts to go mid afternoon and I get this feeling that something is in it right where my thyroid was.

To anyone who has had this surgery, is this normal? How long will it last?

Lastly, I am on 88 mcgs of Synthroid. Waiting on labs but, again if you have had this, is this a common dose? Weight is now up to 136, gained 3-4 lbs since surgery, that is good news!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. I had similar issues. Mine has turned into a long-term problem because I overdid it with my voice for several months after surgery (I taught many day-long corporate training classes...big mistake). I'm still paying for it, working with a speech pathologist to try to improve things. Honestly, I'm not certain we're working on the right problem, but I suppose time will tell. (My surgeries were February and March 2011, so a little over a year ago.)

So my advice to you is to not use your voice any more than you have to. Let it rest and heal if you can.

As for your Synthroid dose...no, 88 mcg is not common. I am female, my weight ranges between 120 and 130, and I was started at 125 mcg, then moved to 150 mcg, now settled in with 137 mcg.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had similar issues with a weak voice for awhile. I started on 125 mcg of Levo, 88 is what the ENT suggested but I told him I was terrified of going hypo, whihc I went anyway. I guess it is part of the journey. I am on 2 grains of NDT now.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am going to call my endo Monday. Spoke with the surgeons office today, they didn't even know what meds I was on, asked if I was still taking methimizole, absolutely clueless! He is the one who prescribed the Synthroid, they should have known that. When I asked for the lab results the nurse said they were normal, I doubt it. She said he was was going to talk with my primary, I asked why, he does not even know I had the surgery, he needs to talk with my endo, "oh yes, he was going to do that too. I don't know who but someone will call you back...." 
I trust my endo and though the surgeon was very good I don't trust his office/nurses now.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

I dont know about your dose. I know I am 250lbs and they are about to up me to 250. Most people seem to take about what they weigh.. 125lbs take 125mcg. I had a lingering sexy (hoarse) voice for about 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with you that it's a good idea for you to call your endo yourself. Ask for a prescription for Synthroid that's a suitable "starting point" for you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> I am going to call my endo Monday. Spoke with the surgeons office today, they didn't even know what meds I was on, asked if I was still taking methimizole, absolutely clueless! He is the one who prescribed the Synthroid, they should have known that. When I asked for the lab results the nurse said they were normal, I doubt it. She said he was was going to talk with my primary, I asked why, he does not even know I had the surgery, he needs to talk with my endo, "oh yes, he was going to do that too. I don't know who but someone will call you back...."
> I trust my endo and though the surgeon was very good I don't trust his office/nurses now.


Manufacture recommended dosing is 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight

Most doctors start people out on 100mcg -

It's up to YOU to ask for the correct dose. My endo was clueless on replacement dosing as were most of the general practioners I went to.

I am now lucky to have a doctor who prescribes me what I ask for - he accepts that I do not have TSH and that I need my FT-4 and FT-3 labs in mid or slightly higher than mid range. I suggest you be proactive and be direct in asking for proper doses.

How much do you weigh?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Right now, 136, so I should be taking 105mcg/day


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was given 50 after my surgery, stayed on that for 6 weeks and felt awful. TSH was 121...not good. I think after a TT, the minimum starting amount should be 100. (I'm on 150 now.)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Right now, 136, so I should be taking 105mcg/day


That would be a better starting point - to avoid becoming hypo.

What were your labs like pre op? Hyper or hypo?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Waiting for my endo to call me today. The nurse at the surgeons office said they were "normal", whatever that means.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't have numbers but they were "a little" low. Am gaining weight, actually a little faster than I'd like.

This draw was ordered by the surgeon and was sooner than my endo wanted. Next blood draw is Monday, will update!


----------

